# Domestic Response Coys



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Oct 2004)

Tonight I was asked if i wanted to put my name down for the Domestic Response Company in QY Rang. I said yes, but only have a vague idea of what their role is. Anyone have any experience with it, and how often if ever are these people called upon?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2004)

I suppose before asking you, your highers should have given you an explanation of the task?  This smacks of the old basic training question " Who here can drive a truck?"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Oct 2004)

it was a bit of a rush interview, and he did give me a quick lowdown of what kind of stuff id do, but i was wondering if there was anyone who could give a more detailed, accurate and concise explanation of what i've put my name down for? Im assuming alot of shoveling snow.. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2004)

Without knowing what they told you, I'm hesitant about giving you Dom Ops info. You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## pbi (28 Oct 2004)

Shortbus: the guy we really need here is PPCLI Guy, because he just finished being the G3 of LFCA, and in that capacity was responsible for CONPLAN TRILLIUM, LFCA's plan for Dom Ops response. I was involved in the major re-engineering of that CONPLAN in 2000, to integrate the mass of things we learned from Op ABACUS, Toronto Snowstorm, Ice Storm, etc.

One of the key features of the revised TRILLIUM was the assignment of a much greater role to the Army Res. Under this concept of operations, each Res CBG in LFCA was required to be able to generate a Domestic Response Coy that could deploy, as mobile and self-sufficient as possible, to dom emergencies in priority to: a) the Bde AOO or b) other parts of the LFCAOO.

PPCLI Guy can update us on where this plan stand now.

Here in 38 CBG, under our CONPLAN BISON (response to dom emergencies) we have three regional Response Coys, based in Sask, Man, and NW Ont. These are intended to be very similar to the coys envisioned under TRILLIUM. Recently, following our experiences with OP PEREGRINE (BC Fire Emergency) we have revising and updating BISON with a view to increasing our readiness. For example, if you check our Bde website, you will see our Alert State indicator that is one portion of our system for recalling Res in an emergency.

Cheers.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Oct 2004)

Understandable, PM sent recceguy. Can these outfits be deployed all over Canada, or in their own area?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2004)

I have a brief on CONPLAN ***** this weekend. I'll know more then. The **** is only because the one I'm going to doesn't match any mentioned here.


----------



## pbi (28 Oct 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Understandable, PM sent recceguy. Can these outfits be deployed all over Canada, or in their own area?



Ours in 38 CBG can be deployed anywhere in Canada that the DCDS needs them to go. There aren't any in-Canada deployment restrictions that I know of, other than how long the Res soldiers can get off from job/school. Any CF element should be able to deploy anywjere in Canada We sent two full coys to OP PEREGRINE last year.
Cheers.


----------



## Gayson (29 Oct 2004)

Shortbus, you remember what the officer told us.

Our job is to save Toronto next time they have another mild snowfall.   ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (29 Oct 2004)

How i understand it, is that you are supposed to be a Coy/Pl. that is on immediate notice to move(get to the armouries with kit fast). It is for things like the Toronto snow storm, the icestorm, Manitoba floods, and any natural disaster, or any terrorist threats or response to attacks in your local area. Though be carefull what they give you to sign. they tried to make all of us pre-sign an undated class "c" contract. So its a good go, i think there is an exercise in toronto the first weekend of December.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (29 Oct 2004)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> Shortbus, you remember what the officer told us.
> 
> Our job is to save Toronto next time they have another mild snowfall.     ;D



 ;D ;D ;D I believe they worded it "when toronto blows up"  :

Does anybody have any idea what kind of extra training goes on with it, and how often these coys are utilized and for how long?


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2004)

How often these companies are required is up to fate.  They are used as they are needed during national emergencies.  

Three years ago when I was in 31 CBG, there was no specific additional training required.  The Coy would just provide manual labour and its own command, control, and sustainment.  Specialist support could be provided by Engineer and Medical units.

Because there were no special requirements, any reservist responding to a fan-out could fill a roll in the Coy (and the Coy was not dependant on any one specific reservist to fill a role).


----------



## Arctic Acorn (31 Oct 2004)

Domestic Response Companies? Is this part of the whole LFRR Phase II thing?


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2004)

No.  It is a task given to reserve units to provide platoons & HQ elements to establish these companies as part of DomOps contingency planning.


----------



## pbi (31 Oct 2004)

Arctic Acorn said:
			
		

> Domestic Response Companies? Is this part of the whole LFRR Phase II thing?



No-see my earlier posts on this thread. LFCA has had them since 2000 under CONPLAN TRILLIUM, and here in 38 CBG we have had them for at least as long under our CONPLAN BISON. LFWA has now adopted the idea under its generic DomOps CONPLAN. Cheers.


----------

